# Verkaufe je ein PC-, Wii- und PS3-Spiel



## Maschiach (23. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich biete folgende Spiele zum Verkauf an:
- Assassin's Creed (OEM-Version)
- Mario strikers charged football für die Wii
- Sonic the hedgehod für die Playstation 3

Alle Spiele befinden sich in einem makellosen Zustand und sind komplett auf deutsch

Angebote kommen von Euch


----------

